# Pregnant Platy??? HELP!



## Guest (Aug 13, 2007)

I think my Platy might be pregnant. either from the two male guppies in the tank which my brother said They could mate with her, or from the Pet store. 

I need to know if she's pregnant, and if she is, what should I do?! I was thiknking about getting a net... or putting her into another tank altogether. my tank won't have enuf room for the net bcuz of the other fish & I only have a 10 gallon tank. My friend has another 10 gallon tank that she would give to me but would that be enuf?? here's a pic: .


----------

